# Bloemfontein Vape Meet



## Jan (27/1/16)

Sunday 31 January 3pm at Copper Clover in Langenhofenpark

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waltervh (27/1/16)

Dit gaan awesome wees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Great stuff. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig Le Roux (28/1/16)

Kan nie wag nie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/1/16)

Craig Le Roux said:


> Kan nie wag nie


Enjoy. Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

